# Powerhead for freshwater tank



## Sharp019 (Aug 2, 2010)

So I thought it would be beneficial to add some current to my 55g planted tank set up. I keep cardinal lemon tip and glowlight tetras, vampire shrimp, and blue pearl shrimp. I have some dwarf baby tears micro sword and dwarf hairgrass. I was looking at the hydor koralia 750 gph or the 1050 gph. I just want a nice current to get rid of any dead spots and kick up debris to my filter. I dont want anything to powerful to knock around my fish and uproot my plants but I have no idea how powerful of a powerhead i would need for my 55g. tank dimensions are 48x13x20.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a 33 gallon tank. I run a Rena xp1 for filtering.

I have a powerhead 201. Mine outputs 120 gph and adds current to the tank.

1050 gph is too strong. This is for a 100 gallon tank.
750 gph is too strong. This is for a 75 gallon tank.

You should get the Hydor Koralia Nano which outputs 240 gph.
This will add some noticeable current to your tank, and won't bother the fish.

Your filter already provides you with a certain amount of current, depending on what type you have.

My advice is get something that outputs less then 400 gph. 

Anyone care to back me up here?

Your filter is already moving (x) amount of water per hour.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i have a koralia 2 in my 75 and works very nice! may want to try koralia 1 or two, nano might be too little! don't do K3 lol, too powerfull even for my 125


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

+1 on ddavila06 comments. In a 55, a Koralia 2 will give you fast water movement throughout (plants swaying in the current, etc... ). A Koralia 1 will give you light movement, but still ample circulation (when combined with your other filtration...if used alone, it's ample until the plants get real thick and start blocking flow).


----------



## Sharp019 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for the comments! I decided on getting a Koralia 1 for my 55 planted tank, I'll let you guys know how it performs as soon as I set it up


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

A+ choice!


----------

